#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya best of issan Festival announced

## dirtydog

*Best of Esarn 2007 Festival announcement.

* In conference room            401 at Pattaya City hall, a press conference was held to announce the            Best of Esarn 2007. This event will take place at Pattaya            School Number 8 in South Pattaya on 28th and 29th of December. Khun            Itipon, Adviser to the Mayor led the Press Conference and explained            that the event will feature Traditional Music, Food and Dancing from            the Esarn Region of Thailand. Many Pattaya residents originate from            this North-East Region of Thailand and the Festival will surely attract            many hundreds if not thousands. There will be a Som Tum Competition,            a Ladyboy Beauty Pageant and many other activities at this 2 day event.

Pattaya City News

----------


## Thormaturge

Strikes me as being a bit like Brighton holding a festival of Scottish traditional dancing complete with black pudding and tossing the cabre.

Should confuse a few tourists.

----------


## slimboyfat

^ The best (or worst) of Issan is already in Pattaya though

----------


## Norton

> Ladyboy Beauty Pageant


Oh yeah couldn't have an Isaan festival without a ladyboy contest.  We have one in the village every year!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dalton

^ Did you win yet ???   :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> ^ Did you win yet ???


No.  Bloody prejudice bunch they are.  Don't think the judges like farangs.  They said my frock was rather tacky.  The wife did tell me to by a more expensive gown but as usual I never listen to her. :Sad:

----------


## Dalton

^ You should have waxed your legs, arms and back first... :Smile:

----------

